# Over protective?



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

Shakira has started to GROWL at any person or dog that comes near me if she is next to me. No biting or anything like that just a long growl. She is fine if she is away from me.. she is freindly and happy to be petted and to play with other dogs. 

One example: i was carrying her in my arms and a lady came to pat her and Shakira went nuts! She did not stop growling! i was embarassed becoz i don't want to have to say "you can't pet her" to people  And i don't want other dogs to either 1. Feel threatened or 2. EAT HER :shock: becoz they think shes starting a fight or something! 

i am very flattered and it IS cute that she is so over protective but is there any way to stop the growling? :scratch: 

Or am i being silly and worrying over nothing :? ...


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

How old is shakira? They go thru phases.....Kemo will still do it- if we are laying on the bed he will actually charge the family and nip at them....but that is the only time and its not _always_ I guess when he is feeling extra insecure and wants me all to himself....discipling him has done nothing! 

I would let her know (if she is young enough to be impressed upon/not that an older dog can't just that you have a better chance at teaching a pup what you expect - I will stop now :blackeye: ) that doing that will get her a time out etc. Which means no mommie :angry2:


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

Hehe that's so cute about Kemo. Thanks for the advice! well, each time she does it she "gets disciplined" but it doesnt seem to be working :? ... i will keep trying! By the way, She's going to be 4 months in a little over a week


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh BOY!! :roll: 

Good luck make each time out longer??


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I would give the stranger a small treat, to give to Shakira. Hopefully she would soon associate strangers with yummy treats!


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

Thankyou for the advice!

She is so stubborn! :?


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Poppy would always go to anyone and allow herself to be petted, and then at 4 months of age..Wham! she became the protector of the house, family and me big time! :lol: If we are out and she is in my arms, she will try to bite anyone that touches her..and it is embarrasing I know! No matter how I tell her its ok, she wont let anyone touch her.
When someone comes to our door, she barks like a crazy thing and when I pick her up and answer the door, she is there with her growling and barking. It has got to the point where I put her in another room before I answer the door! They are dear little beings and it is flattering that they want to protect us..I just wish I had a solution for you, I am still trying to work out how to calm Poppy down with strangers. And the silly thing is, I socialised her like mad from the moment I got her!


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks Camilla King atleast i am not alone! well its funny i socialised her too like crazy too she comes EVERYWHERE and it's only recently she has started to do this! Funny though when some1 comes to the door she remains silent :scratch: no barking or anything.. until they come near me! I am going to try what has been suggested (thankyou Kemo's mamma
and Boogaloo) Best of luck to you also!!! If you have any luck please let me know!  

Oh they are all just so precious! Litlle but with the courage of a pack of lions! :lol:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I have to leave Mikey in another room also Camilla. If not he will try to either snap or just keep barking :roll:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Phew at least I know its not just my dog that thinks she owns the world! :lol:


----------

